# Verstärkung im Mod-Team



## Dr.J (18. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

wie sicher viele von Euch bemerkt haben, boomt das Forum momentan richtig. :crazy 
Deswegen ist es unabdingbar geworden, uns Verstärkung ins Haus zu holen. 

Ab sofort unterstützen uns:

Helmut (Digicat)
Eugen 
Olaf (Olli_P)

:willkommen im Team und auf gute Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Glückwunsch an die armen Kerle 

Wer macht denn welchen Bereich ? Ich muss ja wissen wen ich wo ärgern kann


----------



## Conny (18. Apr. 2008)

*Eugen ist Moderator*

Hallo,

nun endlich ist es soweit: Eugen ist Mod  und Helmut ist Mod  und Olaf ist Mod  

Wir freuen uns alle und gratulieren Euch   Nun sind diese hier aber um  
Jetzt wird gearbeitet   hier im Forum


----------



## rainthanner (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Wer macht denn welchen Bereich ?


 
das weiß selbst keiner.  
Wir hatten nur stets Spielermangel beim Zocken.  



Ich sag auch HALLO zu allen dreien


 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Dachte ich mir Rainer


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo,

auch von mir an dieser Stelle die besten Wünsche zur "Beförderung". 

Wer welchen Bereich moderiert (d.h. nicht, dass man nicht wo anders auch eingreifen/antworten etc. kann + darf!) seht Ihr im Forum-Index=die richtige Übersichts-Seite in der rechten Spalte....


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

also erstmal vorne weg...das habt ihr mir zu verdanken 

annett ist nämlich mit dem schieben von mir nicht mehr hinterher gekommen.   

auch von mir meinen glückwünsch helmut und eugen.


@olli
dir kann ich leider nur mein beileid wünschen 

habe dich gerade in der technik-ecke gesehen und da wurschtel ich meistens rum


----------



## Christine (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hoffentlich wird das jetzt nicht als Ironie verstanden...  

Na denn auch von mir

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!*  

Gleich eine Frage: 
 Müssen wir zu Eugen jetzt immer ehrfürchtig artig sein oder dürfen wir uns weiter ganz normal verhalten? 
Naja, mit "normal" meine ich so wie immer... 

Und mal zwischendurch ein kleines Dankeschön an alle neuen und alten "Mods" für die geleistete Arbeit und den Willen, in Zukunft für das Forum und uns User tätig zu sein!


----------



## wp-3d (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo

Eine gute Auswahl zum Bestehenden Team  

Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch zur Beförderung der drei Herren .:troet 
Weiterhin viel Spass und Geduld.


----------



## Inken (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Eugen, Helmut und Olli sind jetzt Mods??   

 Super Idee!!  

 Gratulation!!!


----------



## koimen (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo "Neue und Alte" Mods

Wünsche Euch ebenfalls weiterhin viel Begeisterung und Freude am Red und Antwort geben.  toll  

Wie auch mal ein öffentliches Dankeschön an dieser Stelle!

Weiter so!!!


----------



## Dodi (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo!

Noch mal an dieser Stelle: :willkommen im Team,

Eugen, Helmut und Olaf!


----------



## Joachim (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Euch dreien - Willkommen im Team! 

Und zu Christine - jetzt will ich aber wissen, wie du zu nicht-Mods bist


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

NaJa Joachim,
Annett ist ja jetzt Admineuse


----------



## Eugen (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Vielen Danke für all die ausgesprochenen (und noch nicht ausgesprochenen ) Glückwünsche.   

Ich werde mich bemühen, in der Tradition der "alten" Mods  zu bleiben.

Als alter Basketballer und Schiedsrichter beherzige ich den Spruch:

"Einen guten Schiedsrichter bemerkt man gar nicht"

Obwohl auch er mal unpopuläre Entscheidungen treffen muß.  




			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich eine Frage:
> Müssen wir zu Eugen jetzt immer ehrfürchtig artig sein



   ab jetzt immer


----------



## Elfriede (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich freue mich über die neuen Mods, besonders natürlich über den ÖSTERREICHER. Das musste sein!

Herzliche Gratulation den Neuen und vielen Dank den bewährten Alten.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros

Elfriede


----------



## inge50 (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo,

schön, das die Mods Unterstützung bekommen haben.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Beförderung an die drei Neuen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Servus Zusammen

Na dann will ich mich auch mal für die vielen Glückwünsche bedanken  

Wie Eugen schon geschrieben hat 





> "Einen guten Schiedsrichter bemerkt man gar nicht"


obwohl ich mich nicht als "Schwarzer Mann" sehe, sondern eher als "Vermittler" wenns mal "Heiß" hergeht  .

@ Elfriede: Ja wir "Ösis" müssen doch auch Spuren hinterlassen


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo,

ich freu mich auch, dass sich der Kreis der 'Grünfinken' erweitert hat. Herzlich willkommen im Team!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Drei neue Mods  ... wir haben zu diesem Thema mal etwas nachgedacht und gerechnet  :

Wenn die Vermehrung der Mods so weitergeht, wie in diesem Jahr ... also der prozentuale Anstieg ... dann lässt es ich einfach hochrechnen: In 2,6471 Jahren hat jeder "Normaluser" seinen eigenen Mod. Oder anders betrachtet kann sich jeder Mod voll und ganz der Betreuung eines einzigen Users widmen. Was wäre das für ein Service  welch leuchtende Teichzukunft, da werden dann die Probleme gelöst, bevor sie überhaupt auftreten.

*In diesem Sinne auch unseren herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Beförderung an die drei neuen* *Grünen*

@ _Eugen: ab sofort sind wir gaaaaaaaaaaaanz lieb zu Dir, versprochen_ 

Liebe Grüsse aus Rheinhessen
Claudia und Ludwig










P.S. bevor es eventuell missverstanden wird ... der Absatz über die "Mod-Vermehrung" und die "Hochrechnung" ist selbstverständlich nur ein *Scherz*, als einzig sinnvoller Satz bleibt nur unser Glückwunsch übrig und der ist dafür umso herzlicher ...


----------



## Christine (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu Christine - jetzt will ich aber wissen, wie du zu nicht-Mods bist



Aber Joachim,  ich bin natürlich die Liebensgewürzigkeit in Person!  


Immer freundlich  
Immer zuvorkommend 
Immer hilfsbereit 
Immer sachlich  

 oder hat hier jemand das Gegenteil behauptet? Das gibt aber Streicheleinheiten 



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> ab jetzt immer



Sind wir doch sowieso


----------



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo Teichianer,


an dieser Stelle erst einmal ein recht herzliches  für die vielen Glückwünsche zur Beförderung!


Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die freundliche Aufnahme in's Mod-Team  







			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> @olli
> dir kann ich leider nur mein beileid wünschen



Warum  

Bedenke, jetzt hab ich hierfür  die offizielle Genehmigung..............


  3


----------



## Joachim (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

@Claudia & Ludwig
 ich glaube, du hast da nen Fehler in deiner Rechnung - du hast das Wachstum der Mitgliederzahlen nicht hinreichend berücksichtigt.

Denke mal, da muss noch mal nachgerechnet werden.  

@Christine
Ich meld mich, wenn mir klar geworden ist, ob deine Antwort nun gutes bedeutet oder eher doch nicht ...


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Christine
> Ich meld mich, wenn mir klar geworden ist, ob deine Antwort nun gutes bedeutet oder eher doch nicht ...



Nur gutes, mein Lieber, nur gutes


----------



## katja (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

 ich verpenn momentan alles wichtige hier!! 


jetzt aber:

an die "alten" mods:

da habt ihr aber eine gute wahl getroffen!!!    


glückwunsch an die drei "neuen"!


----------



## Luna-ch (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an die "Neuen" 

Ich finde es super, dass es dieses Forum gibt.  

Es ist gemässigt, etwas familiär und ich hole mir
hier immer gerne gute Tips  

Obwohl ihr sicher manchmal bei all den Beiträgen ins
Staunen kommt   

Ich war natürlich mit den "Alten" auch immer zufrieden  

Nun können wir nur noch hoffen, dass das Wetter
in der neu angefangenen Teichsaison auch mitspielt.
 dieses hier habe ich langsam satt !!

Gruss
Conny


----------

